
I just released my first mobile app and it's a tool to help language learners - sharewithme22
I&#x27;m excited to announce that I just released my first Android App to the Google Play Store.<p>The App is called Word of The Hour: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=org.wordofthehour.wordofthehour<p>It shares one vocabulary word every hour in English, Spanish, German, French, Italian, and Hindi to help language learners expand their vocabulary. You can choose to receive a notification for each word or you can disable notifications.<p>The vocabulary component of language learning is something that I&#x27;ve always struggled with and I hope this tool offers a little bit of help!  :)<p>#Android #App #Free #languagelearning #Spanish #French #Italian #English #German #Vocabulary #wordoftheday
======
anotheryou
your title should be something like:

Show HN: Word of the Hour - a language learning app

~~~
stevekemp
With the inline hashtags I suspect the poster is not a regular part of the
community, and will not return.

